# CANEX toques



## once a gunner (12 Feb 2008)

ok so what's the deal with canex toques....authorized or not???/  I've seen plenty of Army types wearing these around bases in uniform....canex now carries a blue verison so I attempted to wear it as it fits better than that crappy issued one and is warmer.......new base policy today states no canex toques in uniform....my point is Canex used to sell the blue beret cloth band because it wasnt' in the system (now aval online) and no problems....canex sells blue jackets for wear in 3'bs  and canex also sold a parka which are listed in the regs as authorized.......why not the toque????/


----------



## navymich (12 Feb 2008)

hey gunner, maybe you should just move somewhere warmer so you don't need a toque  

What do the canex ones look like?  Are they of a different material or style?  I take it they are noticeably different enough to get picked up while wearing it?


----------



## once a gunner (12 Feb 2008)

they are polar fleece.....much warm than the one that looks like granny knitted it


----------



## navymich (12 Feb 2008)

Nice!  And for once you're making sense, why sell them like the other articles you mentioned and not be allowed to wear them.  I'm curious as whether other bases have this policy as well.  Hmm, maybe I'll get a new fleece one and just wear it under my knit one!


----------



## MikeL (12 Feb 2008)

The bases I've been posted to were all ok with the OD fleece toque, we were even allowed to wear them on our QL3.

Also where I'am you can also wear CADPAT toques. Dunno if all units are ok with it or if its just mine.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Feb 2008)

Like wearing the fleece as an outer garment in the field, polar fleece and cadpat toques are up to RSM's, Bde RSM's, Base RSM's, etc. Check standing orders under dress on some bases or units, and it's good to go. Others, not so much.


----------



## once a gunner (12 Feb 2008)

Well I'm home for lunch to get my toque that granny knitted for me!! ah well it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission....I guess we'll have to wait till someone head huncho in 1 CAD or NDHQ starts wearing the fleece toque before it's allowed....I'II just suck it up and solider on!


----------



## fire_guy686 (13 Feb 2008)

once a gunner said:
			
		

> Well I'm home for lunch to get my toque that granny knitted for me!! ah well it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission....I guess we'll have to wait till someone head huncho in 1 CAD or NDHQ starts wearing the fleece toque before it's allowed....I'II just suck it up and solider on!



That sucks. I've worn my fleece one I baught at Canex in Meaford at 4 bases now and have never had an issue. If you want I will start walking by 1 CAD in the mornings on way to work, get it noticed a bit.  ;D


----------



## Cdnarmybear (13 Feb 2008)

OD canex toque is ok in Wainwright, but cadpat one is not. Passed down in O gp here a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

Fleece toque is OK throughout LFQA..... really!


----------



## Kempa_Westie (18 Feb 2008)

I wear a cadpat fleece toque. But then again, i'm not reg.


----------



## Jager (21 Feb 2008)

Kingston Is ok with the Fleece Toque's, but not the Cadpat


----------



## medaid (21 Feb 2008)

Why is there a resistance to CADPAT fleece toques? That's just silly to me personally. I mean it's a freaking toque!


----------



## riggermade (21 Feb 2008)

Fortunately my son is only 12 and nobody cares if he wears the one I made him to school.  It is rediculous what they get their knickers in a twist about as we have seen on other threads as well.


----------



## medaid (21 Feb 2008)

No kidd! Also the no Back toques, no this, no that! Man!


----------



## riggermade (21 Feb 2008)

Maybe I'll jack him up after school today just to see if I remember some of the stupidity I put up with when I was in


----------



## medaid (21 Feb 2008)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll jack him up after school today just to see if I remember some of the stupidity I put up with when I was in



LOL you're cruel ;D

I would so do that to my kid if I ever have one


----------



## mysteriousmind (21 Feb 2008)

OD toque is ok in Valcartier...but the cadpat one is not...passed in Ogroup a few weeks ago.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2008)

I've seen the CADPAT fleece toque and it is butt ugly.  :-X
I'll stick to my 1 RCR kit shop OD fleece toque, thanks.


----------



## geo (22 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I've seen the CADPAT fleece toque and it is butt ugly.  :-X



+1


----------



## Aries (22 Feb 2008)

Kingston base says it
s ok but my unit will not allow any of it.

Plus, those wool ones are so damned  ITCHY!!!!

I wonder if the chain of command trump cards ever work in FAVOUR of the troops....


----------



## DirtyDog (23 Feb 2008)

Funny enough, the issued touques stick out like sore thumbs here.  Everyone wears fleece (in various hues, some especially colourful PT ones out there).  No CADPAT though.


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Feb 2008)

I swear my issued one was somehow shrunken prior to being issued to me. I wear a new york yankees toque instead now....ahh to be in the reserves.  ;D


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (16 Mar 2008)

I bought a tan and white canex fleece toque.  Very thin, sleek and nice - I'm wearing the tan one right now. About the cadpat toques I have no problem in my unit wearing it - so far.


----------



## BLUE GRUNT (17 Mar 2008)

What is the big deal people, the RSM passed the word here in LFWA, no Canex toques allowed, personally, I hate buying that stuff, if I was meant to wear it I would have been issued it, having said that I have on occasion worn items in the field that perhaps were not regulation but have kept me either warm or dry, but that is the field. When you are talking Airforce types the simple fact remains that we are not allowed to wear items of clothing that cause static electricity, fleece does, there was actually a directive that came out stating that very thing though it was infact referencing the wearing of by personnel employed in EOD operations or working with explosives.

    Don't get me wrong I think that there is always better kit out there and sometimes I have to wonder where they get the input to provide that what they do, I was involved in a trial back in 92 with ICE gear we had before, made lots of recommendations then, some we see now, not implying that my suggestions resulted in this. Just that it sometimes takes this outfit years to come around or up to speed on equipment and clothing, especially adaptation of civilian equipment to military that's all.


----------



## PO2FinClk (17 Mar 2008)

once a gunner said:
			
		

> I guess we'll have to wait till someone head huncho in 1 CAD or NDHQ starts wearing the fleece toque before it's allowed....I'II just suck it up and solider on!


Seeing as the AF CWO said no and that he would not recommend it for approval, you are not likely to see anyone authorized to wear it for quite some time.


			
				Chief Warrant Officer of the Air Force 22 Feb 2008 said:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> What Canex call the AF tuques has not been approved by ACCDC nor NDCDC and is not authorized for wear with the AF DEU or LWCC uniform. I currently have a sample of the tuque and will bring it to next ACCDC for discussion to close the loop but be aware that I will not support nor recommend approval based on 2 criteria: design and color. Your comments are welcome so that I can present a complete picture to the next ACCDC to be held sometime in March.
> 
> So at the risk of repeating myself, the blue Canex AF tuques is not authorized for wear with any of the AF uniform.


----------



## once a gunner (17 Mar 2008)

After i posted the original post I gave up on the idea of actually getting to wear it.  Thanks Blue Grunt I never thought about the static electricity thing......not being on a Airbase with actual aircraft I forgot about that concern.  Also  PO2finclk  thanks for quote from the AF chief...where did you get that??  At least they are looking at a replacement....any thing would be better than the one we have!


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Mar 2008)

BLUE GRUNT said:
			
		

> When you are talking Airforce types the simple fact remains that we are not allowed to wear items of clothing that cause static electricity, fleece does, there was actually a directive that came out stating that very thing though it was infact referencing the wearing of by personnel employed in EOD operations or working with *explosives*.



I have worn my fleece toque and issued fleece (as an outer) on many demolition ranges, and have never been jacked up for it  ;D

I have not seen anything on this, not saying there isn't, just that I haven't seen anything.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Mar 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I have worn my fleece toque and issued fleece (as an outer) on many demolition ranges, and have never been jacked up for it  ;D



The order that came out prohibited the wear of the fleece *WITH* the IECS gortex. It came out while i was still at CFSME.


----------



## PO2FinClk (18 Mar 2008)

once a gunner said:
			
		

> where did you get that??


It was an email sent by himself intended to be circulated CF wide through CoC's and CWO's/CPO1's so that all pers were aware of the acceptability of the Canex toques for AF pers.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Mar 2008)

BLUE GRUNT said:
			
		

> What is the big deal people, the RSM passed the word here in LFWA, no Canex toques allowed, personally, I hate buying that stuff, if I was meant to wear it I would have been issued it, having said that I have on occasion worn items in the field that perhaps were not regulation but have kept me either warm or dry, but that is the field.



So you managed to contradict yourself within one run on sentence?  Nice. This sounds like as good an idea as "No CP Gear name tags".  Truly hardcore.   :

How much static is your head generating while you do your job?  I'm not an airframe tech, but do you rub your head against the weapon systems at some point?  
Guys should be comfortable doing their jobs.  If one is content to rely on the CF to give them their gear, then that is fine for them.  But maybe if The Green Machine were a bit quicker on the uptake to pursue items to make their personnel's lives a bit better guys wouldn't be so quick to buy their own stuff.  
On the Army side, pretty much everyone wears the fleece toques if they are so inclined.  They are all over Pet.


----------



## BinRat55 (18 Mar 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> I swear my issued one was somehow shrunken prior to being issued to me. I wear a new york yankees toque instead now....ahh to be in the reserves.  ;D



I really hope you're not serious...


----------



## Yrys (18 Mar 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I really hope you're not serious...



Maybe, one day a
toque will just be
toque ...


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> How much static is your head generating while you do your job?



Not one single email i have seen thus far indicates that this is static related. The canex Tuque has not been aproved for *all * uniforms in the AF and we rarely do anything on aircrafts wearing DEUs now do we ?


----------



## BinRat55 (18 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Maybe, one day a
> toque will just be
> toque ...



I shudder!!  Nice touch with the Yankee's cap BTW...


----------



## twistidnick (28 Mar 2008)

almost everyone in Ottawa wears the fleece OD or CADPAT even at NDHQ. If you are lucky you can even get the new fleece toques issued from the CFSU(O) clothing stores. i don't see how they can be unauthorized if they are issuing them out. personally i bout my OD one at CANEX in Pet for 7.99 they had 4 or 5 types and the CADPAT ones are ugly but they were along of reg forces guys wearing them around Pet when I was there.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Mar 2008)

Cfn. Amlin said:
			
		

> almost everyone in Ottawa wears the fleece OD or CADPAT even at NDHQ. If you are lucky you can even get the new fleece toques issued from the CFSU(O) clothing stores. i don't see how they can be unauthorized if they are issuing them out. personally i bout my OD one at CANEX in Pet for 7.99 they had 4 or 5 types and the CADPAT ones are ugly but they were along of reg forces guys wearing them around Pet when I was there.



I am not surprised by what they wear at NDHQ, it has never been a well-disciplined mob. However, I am impressed that you have observed enough people actually wearing headdress outdoors to leave an impression. :

I have been serving in Pet for more than 5 years I can honestly say in that period of time I have only seen 1 or 2 silly souls wearing those silly CADPAT toques.   ;D (I call B.S., this is not along/alot by any stretch of the imagination).


----------



## aesop081 (28 Mar 2008)

Cfn. Amlin said:
			
		

> i don't see how they can be unauthorized if they are issuing them out.



You are more than welcome to go and point this out to the AFCWO, i'm sure he will enjoy your feedback.


----------



## twistidnick (28 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You are more than welcome to go and point this out to the AFCWO, i'm sure he will enjoy your feedback.



I will march my self over to his office after work..... 
 ;D


----------

